# New guy



## fishingbum24 (Apr 18, 2020)

Made this account awhile ago and really didn't use it much but figured I'd start to use it and help people out and learn some things from others and try and meet new avid fisherman like myself I do alot of fishing in ohio also hunt and do alot of out of state fishing also I live in north east Ohio 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fishingbum24 said:


> Made this account awhile ago and really didn't use it much but figured I'd start to use it and help people out and learn some things from others and try and meet new avid fisherman like myself I do alot of fishing in ohio also hunt and do alot of out of state fishing also I live in north east Ohio
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Welcome to the site ⁸


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome!
Looking forward to reading your post.


----------



## fishingbum24 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks I definitely plan on making some reports soon I do alot of casting for walleye from the shore also take the boat out and I mean fish for everything really I love helping others out and seeing other people have success also 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

fishingbum24 said:


> Thanks I definitely plan on making some reports soon I do alot of casting for walleye from the shore also take the boat out and I mean fish for everything really I love helping others out and seeing other people have success also
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Welcome to the best site ever,lots of great people. I enjoyed your turkey post,great pic.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Can we get some other information? Like maybe what make and model of boat, truck, what other states you fish and what species do you fish for? Just kidding, welcome to the site.  Feel free to answer in a PM


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Welcome!!!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome aboard. Great site and group of people on here. Mods do a great job of it not turning in to a FB slamfest. I'm in Trumbull county and fish mosquito, or Erie out of Geneva and Cleveland. 

Kip


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------

